# pecan pie



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi guys.....next thursday is thanksgiving.....soo will anyone be kind enough and pm me a recipe for pekan pie......iv"e never had it before and would love to try it....happy thanksgiving!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

sent you buttermilk pecan pie..yum


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

* 
CLASSIC PECAN PIE
1 cup Karo® Light OR Dark Corn Syrup
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 teaspoon Spice Islands® Pure Vanilla Extract
1-1/2 cups (6 ounces) pecans
1 (9-inch) unbaked or frozen** deep-dish pie crust

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Mix corn syrup, eggs, sugar, butter and vanilla using a spoon. Stir in pecans. Pour filling into pie crust.

Bake on center rack of oven for 60 to 70 minutes (see tips for doneness, below). Cool for 2 hours on wire rack before serving.

**To use prepared frozen pie crust: Place cookie sheet in oven and preheat oven as directed. Pour filling into frozen crust and bake on preheated cookie sheet.

RECIPE TIPS: Pie is done when center reaches 200°F. Tap center surface of pie lightly - it should spring back when done. For easy clean up, spray pie pan with cooking spray before placing pie crust in pan. If pie crust is overbrowning, cover edges with foil.

NUTRITION TIP: To reduce calories, substitute new Karo® Lite Syrup for the Karo® Light or Dark Corn Syrup.

High Altitude Adjustments: Reduce sugar to 2/3 cup and increase butter to 3 tablespoons. Reduce oven temperature to 325°F.

VARIATION: coarsely chopped walnuts may be substituted for pecans to make a walnut pie.
*

I couldn't imagine going my whole life without pecan pie. It's almost like an unwritten law here that you must have at least one at Thanksgiving. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I couldn't imagine going my whole life without pecan pie. It's almost like an unwritten law here that you must have at least one at Thanksgiving. Hope this helps!


dude I agree whole-heartedly. It's almost like treason to not have pecan (puh-kahn) pie.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> dude I agree whole-heartedly. It's almost like treason to not have pecan (puh-kahn) pie.


:jol:Yummy! Can I add vanilla ice cream with mine please???


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good!
If you are going to make your own crust, the trick to getting your crust thickness just where you want it is to use two pieces of wood doweling at the diameter/thickness you want your crust. With the dowels running parallel to each other, one on each side of your blob of dough but close enough together that the rolling pin's ends rest/roll on the doweling. Now, when you roll out your dough, it will be the desired thickness because the doweling keeps you from making it too thin, and if you are pushing down 'til the pin is rolling on the doweling, it will keep the dough from being any thicker than the doweling too.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

love pecan pie, but my thanksgiving favorite is pumpkin and whip cream...goes great with turkey sandwiches..mmm cant wait until turkey day!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

No one in my entire family likes it but me. Which means I can't have any, as I will then eat *all* of it...not good.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

My son's favorite version:
1 deep dish pie crust
1 1/2 cup chopped pecans
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup dark corn syrup
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 cup bourbon
4 large eggs
1/4 cup melted butter
2 teaspoons cornmeal
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt.

Sprinkle pecans and chocolate evenly onto bottom of piecrust. Set aside.

Combine corn syrup and next 3 ingredients in a large sauce pan and bring to boil over medium heat. Cook stirring constantly for 3 mins. Remove from heat.

Whisk together eggs and next 4 ingredients. Gradually mix about 1/4 of hot mixture into egg mixture. Add this to the remaining hot mixture, whisking constantly. Pour filling into prepared pie crust.

Bake at 325 degrees for 55 minutes or until set. Cool on wire rack.

It is a VERY rich pie!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

thank you sooo much for the recipe"s guys.......plenty to choose from.....happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: In the same recipe family is this thing I make called "Brownie Pie" but it is basically chocolate pecan pie. Try it...it is really, really good.

9 inch deep dish pie shell
1/4 cup of butter 
3 eggs
1/2 cup of Dark Karo Syrup
1 cup pecans
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla

Cream butter and sugar, beat in eggs..stir in corn syrup and then add all other ingredients. Pour into pie shell and bake at 350 degrees for 50 minutes to 1 hour. (Don't overbake)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

P5, I can feel my behind growing just reading that recipe. Sounds terrific, though.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> P5, I can feel my behind growing just reading that recipe. Sounds terrific, though.


:jol:Ha ha! No doubt! I make that recipe a lot, but to take to OTHER PEOPLE! I can't make it and leave it at my house...it is one of those pies that if it is sitting there.....it is just too good not to nibble..


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

thanks again for all the recipe"s........


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> *
> CLASSIC PECAN PIE
> 1 cup Karo® Light OR Dark Corn Syrup
> 3 eggs
> ...


This is the recipe i use, but I add a teaspoon of nutmeg to it. YUM. :jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

pekan pie was yummy guys....thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...but I would be proud to partake of your pecan pieeeeeee..."


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> "...but I would be proud to partake of your pecan pieeeeeee..."


:jol:I love, love, love that movie!


----------

